# Running O on O-27 - Lionel Hiawatha



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd like to purchase a Hiawatha Lionel train, however the eBay listings I have found have them all marked as O. I know some O trains / engines will run on O-27 if you take it easy on the turns, does anyone know if that is true for the Hiawatha train?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Do you have a specific model number in mind?

If you are looking at a prewar set with articulated cars, it probably will not do O27 diameter. Those cars look to be the same or very similar to the 752 M10000 sets and they are rated for O72.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

There is an 072 which I know is out of the question. 

The 350E Streamliner says it's for O


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Bump! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Check to see what the minimum radius would be to run the Hiawatha set. I run O scale on 027 track with no problems. It all depends on the radius. I have a 4-8-4 Northern from Lionel and it does well on my 042 track. My Lionel Lionmaster Big Boy and my K-line Allegheny also run fine on my 042, but the minimum radius is 031.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Where do I find minimum radius information? I did a couple Googles and didn't come up with much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mnp13 said:


> Where do I find minimum radius information? I did a couple Googles and didn't come up with much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Normally the manufacturer has minimum radius info for specific models.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mnp13 said:


> Where do I find minimum radius information? I did a couple Googles and didn't come up with much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On newer stuff, it should be printed on the end flap. Your Hiawatha should do fine on 027 track, but I would use 042 curves as it's more realistic, and you can run your trains a little faster.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I use O-27 style track but my tightest curves are O-42.
One problem can be with switches(turnouts) because of overhang cars can hang up and derail on the machine. The Lionel O-27 style
all have high standing covers and not much except O-27 cars will get by them. I was fortunate to get K-Line switches, O-42, that have a very low profile and have never had any cars of any length have a problem.
I did have some full scale sized cars but did not like the look of the overhang on curves under O72 so I don't use them.
The Hiawatha is a great looking train but you might not be happy with it on O-27 track.
Good luck and have FUN.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

I can't find reference to any Lionel Hiawatha trains, prewar or later, that were made for O27 curves. They all appear to be deluxe larger trains with long cars requiring wide curves. It appears the later versions of Lionel or MTH Hiawatha trains call for O54 or O72 curves.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Ace,
I think you are correct.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Always wanted one , but If I were a betting guy, I would say it will not run on 027! If you want an articulated train there were some lionel jrs pre war I think that would run on 027. Not a Hiawatha, but its something.....


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Something like this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Prew...269131?hash=item2f092ae58b:g:xqgAAOSwbmtZjMX9


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

What I've found on the web points to O72.

Steve


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

For the Lionel jr. Trains? Lionel jr was the predesossor of the 027 trains, small and cheap!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That top loop is no where close to 072 https://youtu.be/Msy0T1XHBeg


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> For the Lionel jr. Trains? Lionel jr was the predesossor of the 027 trains, small and cheap!


Original poster asked about 350E streamliner.
A search of 350E streamliner Hiawatha led me to Lionel 6-51000 which I found O72 listed as the minimum radius so yes I'll stick with my original answer.


----------

